# mucus in adult poop - questions



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

i have a 5 yr old doe, kidded Feb 14th with triplets. She's been milking over 14 lbs per day but sunday she suddenly wouldn't eat her grains, she nibbled at the hay (alfalfa/ orchard grass) and a little at paddock but not really hungrily as normal. Monday milk was WAY down (like 3 lbs instead of 8) and still not eating, back legs shivering, temp was 101.7. Membranes were pink, but she was not happy. 
Anyway, I talked to a goat friend, he suggested worms,(she had clumpy poops, which she always does whenenver anything is bothering her), talked to a vet - she thought fatty liver (I don't even know what that is!) because she was eating too much grain, (I mix 1 part 16% pellets, 2 part barley, 1 part corn, 1 part oats, 1/2 part BOSS; she eats up to 5 lb per day, usually less but it's there if she wants it), 
but I think it was a calcium imbalance - They really haven't messed with the alfalfa hay much at all lately, and I haven't been putting alfalfa pellets in their rations so with all the grain she's been eating I could see how the calcium could have got upset??? So I got some of the homemade CMPK as per sue reith's article in GK101 - gave her a dose midday, saw improvement within 2 hours, then dosed again at milking and since then every milking (morning + night). Also been giving her fastrack And I started a new bale of hay which they all ate ravenously. Oh and I added alfalfa pellets to the grain mix - they all leave a bunch of them at the bottom of the feed pail but I figure they eat some by mistake 

I did go ahead and worm her with Cydectin yesterday morning (no fecal test - I normally would before treating but did it this time :/) This morning and evening I noticed her poops are berries again but there is a greenish slimy mucus along with the black berries. What is the mucus caused by?? And what else do I need to do for this poor girl? Oh milk production has been increasing since Monday, up to almost 6 lbs this morning but then down again this evening (less than 3lbs) She's still not eating a lot of grain but eating hay and grass and cudding so not too worried if she doesn't eat much grain until her system is back on track again?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I would say that is pretty classic hypocalcemia.
Push the calcium rich food and force the issue with the alfalfa. 
You are correct that as her system normalizes she will regain her appetite.
I would give her some b vits and a shot of ADE to help with calcium absorption.

The mucous can be from many sources. Plants make mucous so if she is eating new growth in her pasture she may have eaten a mucous former. More than likely sluggish digestion while on decreased intake with low temp caused noticeable mucous. Low temp means die off of digestive organisms and you may have seen the result of that in slowed movement thru the last part of digestion. A large die off of parasites can cause the sloughing of the mucous layer lining the intestine but I doubt she was that infested since it was green and eye normal pink. I vote for slowed digestion. 

Is the new bale that they are attacking alfalfa? Is she in the sun part of each day?
Sounds like you have it under control but continue push the calcium for such a productive doe.
Lee


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Lee - yes, the mucus did look like slowed digestion, come to think of it.... 
The alfalfa is still a bit of an issue - I opened a new bale yesterday and they won't have any of it! I'll keep adding it to their grains and try to find a bale they'll eat
Yes, she spends most of the day out in the sunshine,
Thanks again!
Karen


----------

